# I'm going to cry



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, so today was an extremely bad day for me... and I'm so about to cry right now. 

Earlier I was just out for a Sunday drive with my parents and fiance, and we were just out cruising around in my goat having a nice time. When we stopped for dinner, I dropped them all off at the restraunt we were to eat at so they could go ahead and order and whatnot. While they were doing that, I was out making a bank run and filling up my baby on gas. Keep in mind it was pooring down rain during this time.

Well, while I was sitting at a two-lane stop light, being the first one in my lane with no one behind me - and two people in the other lane - I managed to meet up with one of the biggest dumbasses on this planet. I'm just sitting there at this red light, and had been sitting there for at least 45 seconds, when all of a sudden a rocket flies itself into my rear bumper and sends me into the intersection.

I had been watching my rear view mirror sitting there because I noticed this big ass SUV coming up behind me... and not exactly slowing down. I would say it was traveling roughly 40-45 mph seeing as how the zone we were in had a speed limit of 45. So as I'm watching this thing come toward me closer and closer and not slowing down at all, I start to get this feeling of "holy hell, please tell me this isn't about to happen". I start to hear this skidding sound (hell of a lot of good that did with a heavy vehichle on soaking wet roads) and my heart and stomache just get that feeling as if they droppped through the ground. 

Now just to keep in mind the skidding started when the vehichle was probably a good hundred feet back, but the road we were on was slanting downhill from our position, so from the SUV hydroplaining it really didn't lose any speed at all.

At least I have a way with keeping my cool well enough in very bad situations, and so I threw on the parking break fast, pushed myself into the seat while holding the normal break, and started honking my horn like all hell to try and warn oncoming traffic into the intersection. Luckily a jeep that was on the street to the right, who was about to move to make its left turn, saw what was happening and stayed back for his green light.

Then it happens. My goat got brutally slammed in the back and was forced straight into the middle of the intersection. I kept my head back in the seat so I managed to walk away with nothing in the way of injuries really. I tried to move the car out of the intersection but it didn't want to go for me, so I got out to take a look. Sure enough, my rear end is almost non-existant now and the rear axle is in very bad shape and just wont allow the car to drive. Trust me... you think the goats had a small trunk before 

While I'm standing there in shock the jeep driver that had stayed back on his green light got out and ran over to me to make sure I was alright. The Escalade that had hit me (I recognized the car quick and took down its license number because...) decided it wanted to get the **** out of there. So it started to pull away and run for it when a cop (which I have no clue where he came on) pulled in front of it down the road a hundred feet of it or so with its lights and siren on. This damn bitch who was driving the escalade was driving without a license or insurance it turns out. The license plate she had on it wasn't even registered for that car. So she gets nailed for all those offenses plus attempting a hit and run. She claims that the light was green and that I just randomly stopped and forced her to hit me because she didn't have the room to stop. The officer arrested her right ****ing then and there because I think he also thought she was DUI.

Basically to make this a bit shorter than it could be, my GTO was towed to a garage for my insurance agency for now. It isn't at all in driving condition and I'm awaiting to hear from my insurance agency as to what they say.

Chances are I'm going to end up sueing this mother ****er for what she did. Yes you better believe I'm ****ing pissed off that my beautiful car is totalled, and yes you better believe I want to cry.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear that,good to hear your okay.Could have been much worse and you spared your family from it as well.. Exact same thing happened to my dad and his XR7 ,,dumb lady yaking on cell phone drove right into him at a red light.. What a miracle,she also was driving a behemoth tank SUV. 
Eventually when insurance companies realize how much damage SUVs are causing they will crank their rates thru the roof.
Hope you jack her good bro..


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

That is horrible! I am actually crying now. I hope you are okay, metal can be replaced but you can't. I hope you don't have whiplash and I hope everything with your car works out okay.


----------



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

sue her A$$. and hopfully they total you car cuz a crashed car would never be the same. good thing your okay and good luck


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm fine phsyically, like I said thanks to quick thinking I managed to avoid a really ****ing bad case of whiplash.

I swear if I get the chance I will most likely sue her ass to Pluto and back.

I'm not sure but chances are good that the car will be totalled. With the structural damage to the car I don't see how it would be cheaper than just buying a new one. That makes me very sad though because in the 3 months I've had this GTO, i've fallen in love with it. It won't quite feel the same with a new goat under my control


----------



## phantom04 (Jan 1, 2005)

Glad to hear you're ok. The whole situation sounds like it really sucks. Keep us posted


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

I will say this though, our goats for the most part are built like tanks. As a final stand sort of thing to what was happening... my baby ****ed up the front of her escalade pretty good.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Very sorry to hear about the death of your Goat. As others have already said, at least you weren't seriously injured. This sort of accident simply amazes me. My wife and I have been rear ended no less than seven times.

Three times in my Volvo 850. 
Three times in my wife's Acura. 
And once in a mid-eighties Chrysler.

I know exactly what it's like to watch the movie unfolding in your rear view mirror when you are trapped by traffic and have nowhere to go.

On one occasion in the Volvo I was rear ended by a guy in a brand new Hyundai while I was slowing for traffic in front of me on a highway. But I was still going 45mph. Unbelievable!

Meanwhile, neither my wife nor myself have ever rear-ended another vehicle. How do these dumb asses manage these feats of stupidity?


Sounds like you managed to be in the path of a complete loser. I hope you take her to the cleaners. Sounds like you've got some pretty good eye witnesses the dumbass did nothing to help herself.

Good luck.


----------



## DFWGTO (May 4, 2005)

It would not suprise me to hear that the escalade was stolen... why change plates if it were all good right? Damn! that sucks.... WOW what an ULTRA dumba$$ DUI wrong plates and totaling a GTO... this girl is gonna get put under the JAIL.... IMO


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

Glad Your O.K. RiceEater...Sorry about the GOAT....and nice restraint not choking her OUT! :seeya:


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow, my jaw dropped reading this. RiceEater, I am extremely sorry to hear what happened, but be thankful that none of your family members were in the backseat. Hope you get back on your feet with a new ride very soon. Life goes on and to the lady that hit you: Karma's a bi***. Good luck man.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh man - I'm sooo sorry to hear about this.

Keep your chin up.


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your goat man. Thankfully you are okay.. I know it's hard but like others said,,, sheet metal can be replaced, you can't. Daughter was rearended the the 99 taurus i had bought her 3 months earlier in spring of 04. She wanted pulverize the teen age kid that rearend her baby in his pos truck and she a teenager too. Yakking on his cell and never slowed down and totaled that taurus. She's still paranoid when a truck comes running up behind her at lights. Sue her and hopefully she's not judgement proof but that sounds like a questionable suv, ie, wrong plate, no insurance, etc. Good luck to you....


----------



## ROK (Jul 28, 2005)

That sucks BIG TIME, are you SURE you're alright?? Are you absolutely sure? You know some injuries pop up after the fact, and you could have problems down the road, if I were you I would get a check up for the pain you're going to get in your neck and shoulders. So, again, are you SURE you're ok? Boy, it would be a shame if she had to PAY YOU for pain and suffering, again you are sure nothing hurts, or is a little swollen????????????? I hope I got my point across. 

ROK


----------



## PhantomOctane (Jun 11, 2005)

might sound bad to say this but lets see pics.... i am wondering what these look like crashed up..... i am sorry to hear about the accident though... i am waiting for it to happen to me up here in chi town


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

my wife was rear ended about two weeks before our wedding at about 5 mph. she has herniated disks, wedge fractures and more. see how you feel in a few days. back pain often doesnt appear for a few days when things start to tighten up.

unless you are injured, and you have collission insurance, you have nothing to sue her for.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

So, so sorry to hear it Ricer. Don't know what to say that hasn't already been said. I hope you have good insurance. Your insurance co. Will have to reimburse you.

I'da lost my cool and probalby would have been arrested for assult. There's just no excuse for it. Sue her A**. I hope there is something to sue for. 

Good Luck.....I'd be shopping right away for another goat. Let us know how you are making out.... Keep your chin up


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your accident!  I probably would have went to jail for murder! I hope everything works out for ya! :cheers


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Trust me, I was weighing the pro's and con's of going to jail for a fun game of "Punt the Asswhipe".

When I said I was injured, I meant right on the seen as in I hadn't lost any limbs. Back, neck, and other injuries like that can definately take a day or two to pop up though....

Now the fun stuff. Turns out she did have insurance... just she didn't want to let any of us know about it because she was afraid of her rates going up.... :shutme

I had misunderstood the police officer at the scene. The woman's driver license had expired about 5 months ago and she didn't get it renewed. The tags on her car also expired in June.

I'll look into getting pictures of it on here - the ones I took at the accident weren't on a digital camera... Right now though my goat is sitting at my insurance companies lot awaiting to be "inspected" by an agent from my insurance company and now the woman's also to see if they're going to total it.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

two words. Diminished Value

You can come out ahead on the deal. 

16 yr old in sticker neon did the same to me in my '04 Z28, got extra $3K, plus repair 8K, 

glad yr ok :cheers


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

westell said:


> two words. Diminished Value
> 
> You can come out ahead on the deal.
> 
> ...


Woa woa... explain this to me in some detail please. Im not familiar with this whole sequence of events happening being 18 so I don't know too well what I should do other than the basics. I'm very interested in this "diminished value" approach


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh, man...so sorry to hear of this, Rice. It's always the morons who seem to walk on this...so much for justice.

Stay away from this useless bitch...make it clear to her insurance company that you fully intend to sue the crap out of them if they don't cough up what's coming to you.

I'm glad at least you're OK!


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

westell said:


> two words. Diminished Value
> 
> You can come out ahead on the deal.
> 
> ...


Yeah, what's Diminished Value? 
Also, an '04 Z28? They stopped production in '02. (not to get off subject)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Trust me, I was weighing the pro's and con's of going to jail for a fun game of "Punt the Asswhipe".
> 
> When I said I was injured, I meant right on the seen as in I hadn't lost any limbs. Back, neck, and other injuries like that can definately take a day or two to pop up though....
> 
> ...


Say RicE....If you are looking for a new car, I know where you can find a used yellow Mustang rag top.......YEP that's it!!! The very one you called Lancaster PA to inquire about .... :lol: It's still for sale, and they even lowered it to 35,985....You can save yourself a cool grand......... Not to add insult to injury but I thought you >>>>might be interested? :willy: 

Seriously though.... press her for a new one..... HER expense. I would not want to be in her shoes. Panties.... maybe.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Say RicE....If you are looking for a new car, I know where you can find a used yellow Mustang rag top.......YEP that's it!!! The very one you called Lancaster PA to inquire about .... :lol: It's still for sale, and they even lowered it to 35,985....You can save yourself a cool grand......... Not to add insult to injury but I thought you >>>>might be interested? :willy:
> 
> Seriously though.... press her for a new one..... HER expense. I would not want to be in her shoes. Panties.... maybe.


 :willy: :willy: :willy: 

lol I should play with that dealership again to get a good laugh and brighten my spirits.

Trust me... you wouldn't want to get in her panties. There are very good things in this world, and THAT is not one of them.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm not insurance expert, but here goes...

Basically, your car repaired is not worth as much as it was in perfect / new condition. It will hold a DV, Diminished Value

Say, you had two side by side for sale. identical. except, one had been slammed like yours, but repaired, even by dealer. 

Which one would you buy ??? Maybe, it the "wrecked" one was a couple thousand dollars less than the other, you'd consider it ???

You can add to your argument, it's a GTO, only 15,000 built, blah,blah, Built in Australia by Holden blah, blah, blah. Only so many of your color combo, etc.. back it up with some articles, paperwork, saving it as collector's item, etc...  

Accept the settlement on repair, release of medical, and ask for check of whatever you feel is fair for DV.

Check you state insurance laws on DV. Worked for me.  Good Luck :cheers


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Trust me, I was weighing the pro's and con's of going to jail for a fun game of "Punt the Asswhipe".
> 
> When I said I was injured, I meant right on the seen as in I hadn't lost any limbs. Back, neck, and other injuries like that can definately take a day or two to pop up though....
> 
> ...



Wow, what a contemptible bitch! High end SUV, not legal and she tries to screw from the scene. If your neck doesn't hurt, I'd be all over her in court. Unbelievable. Sorry about your goat.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Bummer RiceEater , Glad to hear you are OK at this point in time , Hopefully you stay un-injured... And as I rememeber , you had a quick A4 too ...  
I liked the Parking Brake move and Seat Posture (quick synapse) , did you put her in Park or keep her in Drive?

Insurance wise : the outcomes are usually what costs her insurance Company the least , so you may have to sue. If they total your Goat , the Gap between the existing Loan and the Value of the Car can be another ouch... Hopefully you have/bought Gap insurance. 

The whole story is such a shame and the actions of the other driver ... 
Are you in a Rental Car provided by their insurance ?? Thanks for the Sharing , Good Luck , and so sorry to read...


----------



## NYCGTO (May 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear, and again glad everyone fine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> At least I have a way with keeping my cool well enough in very bad situations, and so I threw on the parking break fast, pushed myself into the seat while holding the normal break, and started honking my horn like all hell to try and warn oncoming traffic into the intersection.



You had time to do all that, but not time to make a quick right turn and try to get out the way?? Does the term "maroon" mean anything?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

code5coupe said:


> You had time to do all that, but not time to make a quick right turn and try to get out the way?? Does the term "maroon" mean anything?


So he pulls into traffic and takes a chance of having an accident that is his fault to avoid this one. I have an idea as to where he was at and the traffic is fairly heavy. He was lucky no one T-boned him. Side impacts are the worst. To get rearended and T-boned would have been horrible. He did the right thing.

Does borrow a dollar and buy a clue mean anything to you code5????


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear what happened. You got real lucky. Remember that cop when someone says there is never a cop around when you need one. 

I real glad you didn't get hurt and I'm glad you didn't have your family with you. They could have been hurt, plus they are not going through the stress of being in an accident. 

You do not want the car back. Cars are never the same after a major accident. Strange things happen. Electrical spikes from grounds being broken fry electronics and computers, welds get stressed and eventually fail, and leaks and rattles happen. Hope they total it. If you don't like the settlement, tell them you need to go to the hospital and get checked out before you sign the release. you have weird aches and pains that you didn't have before, plus you keep having this dream. Then throw the, " I think I need to have an attorney look at this to make sure the thing is in my favor." Tell them a friends dad is a legal counsel and manages risk assesment for a large company. He has offered to look at this for you and advise you. 

Good luck. Thank God you weren't hurt.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

code5coupe said:


> You had time to do all that, but not time to make a quick right turn and try to get out the way?? Does the term "maroon" mean anything?


Ahhh the Monday morning quarterback! Took a long time for you to get in the game Mr. Montana. 

If only it were you sitting in that intersection we'd be reading about the really cool move you pulled after a split second sweep of all the traffic moving through that intersection.

Have you ever been in a situation like this Ace? You don't have a lotta time to react and the options are hardly ever clear and favorable.

Joe, that wide reciever is hardly ever wide open downfield at just the right moment. But then we're not Joe Montana. Oops, neither are you.

Now go out for a pass.....and keep going.


By the way....Cheers to the Jeep driver for sizing up the situation quickly and doing what he could to help.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Man oh man, that totally sucks. Glad to hear that you are all right.... Good luck with getting anything out of this....

I probably would have been sitting there totally unaware of it until it was too late. You did a good job keeping your cool....


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Bummer RiceEater , Glad to hear you are OK at this point in time , Hopefully you stay un-injured... And as I rememeber , you had a quick A4 too ...
> I liked the Parking Brake move and Seat Posture (quick synapse) , did you put her in Park or keep her in Drive?
> 
> Insurance wise : the outcomes are usually what costs her insurance Company the least , so you may have to sue. If they total your Goat , the Gap between the existing Loan and the Value of the Car can be another ouch... Hopefully you have/bought Gap insurance.
> ...


That's why I loved my baby so much.. she was seriously the quickest A4 goat I have seen or heard of thus far 

No I didn't think to switch it into Park from Drive, but that's a good move... maybe Ill remember it if there is unfortuantely a next time. 

No, I don't have gap insurance... which pissed me off cause I said I would never need it. That's a mistake I wont make from now on :shutme

I'm not worrying about taking advantage of a rental car for now... I'm just driving around in my parents 2000 Chrysler 300M, which is definately better than whatever I would get stuck with from a rental car.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

code5coupe said:


> You had time to do all that, but not time to make a quick right turn and try to get out the way?? Does the term "maroon" mean anything?


Wow, its so nice to meet you Vin Diesel... clearly you're so godly you can do anything. Then what ticks me off more is that I seriously just had one of the crappiest things someone could experience happen to me... and you come in here and piss on me more for it?

Anyway, what you said makes no sense really. First off I will say that traffic coming from the left street of the intersection had just finished going straight across and thus right in front of me, and so at the time I didnt know if there was a car about to go flying right in front of me that I may have been about to pull in to and thus screw myself over more because I would have still been nailed from the rear also.

Next, keep these factors in mind for your little idea. I was on an extremely wet road and was facing downhill to boot. With the idea that I had I would guess roughly 3-4 seconds from the time I noticed the Escalade til the time it hit me - I'm not sure I would have been able to accelerate and move to make a right turn fast enough much less hope that my wheels would get traction in the current conditions to pull of the little stunt. The best I could hope for at that point would be that I would be half way through the turn when the Escalade hits me. I would then most likely go spinning out and slam right into the Jeep that was so considerate to do what he could to help me... and himself.

Think before you post please, and use courtesy with what you say.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Alright, so my insurance agent called me this evening to let me know that by their inspection... the car should definately be totalled. Now they're just waiting for someone from the woman's insurance provider to come look at it supposedly. Don't know exactly about the price I'll be reimbursed for, but I'd guess it will be at least $30k from what my agent was saying.



....I'm just hoping I don't start feeling bad about this whole thing. It would sure suck if I had back/neck problems or bad dreams about this.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Alright, so my insurance agent called me this evening to let me know that by their inspection... the car should definately be totalled. Now they're just waiting for someone from the woman's insurance provider to come look at it supposedly. Don't know exactly about the price I'll be reimbursed for, but I'd guess it will be at least $30k from what my agent was saying.
> 
> 
> 
> ....I'm just hoping I don't start feeling bad about this whole thing. It would sure suck if I had back/neck problems or bad dreams about this.


Now you can look forward to torching that worthless bitch in court. Seriously, take the time to show up for the trial. She should not be allowed on public roads. She could have killed someone.

Negligence, a total lack of ethics for trying to flee and lying to the cops (stupidity too), expired license, expired tags, possible DUI. If you can't get money out of her, at least get the satisfaction of helping her win a free vacation at a state resort and a whole new wardrobe along with some new friends.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

RiceEater, Man you have my most heart felt appologies for what happend last night! Living in Florida has got to be almost as dangerous as working on the flight deck of a carrier! I can't tell you how many times we roll up on fatal accidents to find a full size SUV was the cause of it. Miami drivers are by far the WORST!! I've barely avoided numerous brushes with death at the hands of females piloting three plus ton weapons of mass destruction. The most leathal combination is a young latin woman on her cell phone driving an SUV! Case in point, I took a phone out of a dead woman's hand and said "you're friend is dead" and hung up. Natural selection at it's best.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Do some research on your states insurance law. I believe in NY if a car is totalled in the first year of ownership you get what you paid for the car, and the rebates etc. are considered cash out of your pocket. 

Look into leasing the next one. Then if something like this that "would never happen to me" happens, you can walk away without insurance issues.


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

code5coupe said:


> You had time to do all that, but not time to make a quick right turn and try to get out the way?? Does the term "maroon" mean anything?



Are you for real?


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> By the way....Cheers to the Jeep driver for sizing up the situation quickly and doing what he could to help.


We are a special breed indeed. arty:


----------



## machinefreak (Jun 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss.

If the car is totaled could you ask your insurance adjuster how much it would cost to buy the car? I have an 04 a4 and would like to get an 05 for the parts. I had an S-10 totaled one time and was able to buy it back for cheap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> I had I would guess roughly 3-4 seconds from the time I noticed the Escalade til the time it hit me - I'm not sure I would have been able to accelerate and move to make a right turn fast enough much less hope that my wheels would get traction in the current conditions to pull of the little stunt.


 With that much time, you should have been able to hit about 40mph and clear the intersection. (GTO's _are_ muscle cars, right?)

The fact that there was a Jeep on the right, starting to make a left turn across traffic tells me there was no traffic coming from the left, so you were clear.

Put on the E-brake? Stand on the brakes? Lay on the horn and brace yourself? I'd still call that laying down and rolling over....none of those things helped you avoid that collision. I'm glad you weren't hurt, don't get me wrong. Next time don't just give up, maybe your car can escape unscathed as well.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Tom said:


> Do some research on your states insurance law. I believe in NY if a car is totalled in the first year of ownership you get what you paid for the car, and the rebates etc. are considered cash out of your pocket.
> 
> Look into leasing the next one. Then if something like this that "would never happen to me" happens, you can walk away without insurance issues.


Leasing will defintately be the route I go next time :willy:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

machinefreak said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss.
> 
> If the car is totaled could you ask your insurance adjuster how much it would cost to buy the car? I have an 04 a4 and would like to get an 05 for the parts. I had an S-10 totaled one time and was able to buy it back for cheap.


Chances are they will cut it down the middle, because the front half is still prefectly fine any everything. With that in mind the going price on half of an 05 goat has been around $10k.... from the train accident lol


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

code5coupe said:


> With that much time, you should have been able to hit about 40mph and clear the intersection. (GTO's _are_ muscle cars, right?)
> 
> The fact that there was a Jeep on the right, starting to make a left turn across traffic tells me there was no traffic coming from the left, so you were clear.
> 
> Put on the E-brake? Stand on the brakes? Lay on the horn and brace yourself? I'd still call that laying down and rolling over....none of those things helped you avoid that collision. I'm glad you weren't hurt, don't get me wrong. Next time don't just give up, maybe your car can escape unscathed as well.


K first, I didn't know at the time that the Jeep driver actually did have a green arrow... he told me after that accident that he saw what was happening and didn't go even though he had a green arrow. I did't know this, I saw him stopped there at the time and figured that the straight through traffic still had a green light and I was worried that there may be someone about to go through the intersection.

Next, I can understand your logic about accelerating out of there just the only problem was the current surrounding conditions. With the weather and the way the road was laid out, it would have taken a second or two possibly 3 for my tires to stop sliding out, and for me to actually start moving. At which time I would be hit in the rear and would be sent forward even farther because I wouldn't have had the e-brake or driving brakes on. If it were perfect racing conditions then I may have considered that option during this situation... but with my knowledge of phsyics it just really didn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> K first, I didn't know at the time that the Jeep driver actually did have a green arrow... he told me after that accident that he saw what was happening and didn't go even though he had a green arrow. I did't know this, I saw him stopped there at the time and figured that the straight through traffic still had a green light and I was worried that there may be someone about to go through the intersection.
> 
> Next, I can understand your logic about accelerating out of there just the only problem was the current surrounding conditions. With the weather and the way the road was laid out, it would have taken a second or two possibly 3 for my tires to stop sliding out, and for me to actually start moving. At which time I would be hit in the rear and would be sent forward even farther because I wouldn't have had the e-brake or driving brakes on. If it were perfect racing conditions then I may have considered that option during this situation... but with my knowledge of phsyics it just really didn't seem like a good idea.


You did the right thing. The way insurance companies are if you were doing anything other than sit still you would have partial fault. Now continue to do the right thing and add code5 to your ignore list and not read his posts anymore. He is obviously jealous of GTO owners. He just wants to rub salt on your wounds. Best wishes on getting back into a GTO maybe even a manual.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey it's all good. You walked away which is the best. It's all just plastic and metal. You will get another car....hard to get another arm, leg or head. So what do you think you will get? An STI? Evo? maybe an SRT-4?  

This time get the manual! arty:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

II-Savy said:


> Hey it's all good. You walked away which is the best. It's all just plastic and metal. You will get another car....hard to get another arm, leg or head. So what do you think you will get? An STI? Evo? maybe an SRT-4?
> 
> This time get the manual! arty:


Dude... you're such a freakin retard man...

There is no way in hell I'd get any one of those rust buckets. I'm stickin with a CIVIC EX BABY! I'll get some sweet rims and a nice 2 foot high spoiler. Throw on some neons and that will give that baby AT LEAST 450hp.

Geez man... shows what you know about cars.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Dude... you're such a freakin retard man...
> 
> There is no way in hell I'd get any one of those rust buckets. I'm stickin with a CIVIC EX BABY! I'll get some sweet rims and a nice 2 foot high spoiler. Throw on some neons and that will give that baby AT LEAST 450hp.
> 
> Geez man... shows what you know about cars.


Dude there is a wink there. I was jokeing.....your name is rice eater.....
wow you ok?


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

II-Savy said:


> Dude there is a wink there. I was jokeing.....your name is rice eater.....
> wow you ok?


LOL Sorry, I was being completely sarcastic in that whole post... guess I should have put a wink in there too. I wasn't being serious about any of that


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

This is off topic but FERGYFLYER... were you on 441 today heading away from Orlando towards Mt.Dora/Apopka.

I saw a red goat heading that way today while I was on the other side of the road (in the 300M... god I miss my goat so much). Just kind of freaked out because that was the first goat I had seen in about 3 months and I knew you had a red one, so was wodering if I passed ya.

This was around 3pm or so also... may have been closer to 4.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> This is off topic but FERGYFLYER... were you on 441 today heading away from Orlando towards Mt.Dora/Apopka.
> 
> I saw a red goat heading that way today while I was on the other side of the road (in the 300M... god I miss my goat so much). Just kind of freaked out because that was the first goat I had seen in about 3 months and I knew you had a red one, so was wodering if I passed ya.
> 
> This was around 3pm or so also... may have been closer to 4.


Actually I saw your post on the Civic. I just traded mine on an EX. Dealer told me 475 hp, but I got the coolest fartcan they had. Sounds like bwaaaaaaappppaaaapppaappapapapa. By the way, the neon doesn't add any hp. I've got 60 stickers that each add 5hp then the wing and exhaust is good for another 50. That's my 475. The neon gets the girls. They think you got money when you get the lightshow going. 

Nope, wasn't me. I was at work till 5:30, which sucks when you start at 5am.

Just checked gmbuypower for you. Denny Len, in Mt. Dora, has a black on black A4 in stock. They treated me real good. Ask for David. 
Also Phillips, which is in Fruitland Park, on 441 just past Leesburg has 2 GTO's. Both are Black A4 one with red and the other black.
Courtesy in Longwood has a bunch. 2 black 6m, 1 silver 6m, 1 midnight blue 6m and 2 cyclone grey 1 6m 1 a4.
The biggy though is McNamara. They have 20. 2 grey, 2 IBM's and the 6m has blue leather, 4 midnight blue, 3 black a4 and 1 6m, 5 quicksilver and 1 has red leather w a 6m, 2 red and 1 yellow.
Kaiser in Deland has 5. A red w red 6m and a black w/ red a4 are of special notation. 
Get that check and get the next GTO. With all of them around you should be able to get a decent deal.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, they're totalling it and get this... I'm getting a check for a nice $35k, because of the SAP on it. I'm actually rather impressed her insurance company was all easy to settle it in this case - took a major head ache away from me.

Now I'm just trying to decide whether I want to find another Black/Red A4, or if I want to hold out for the 2006 models and see what that darker red is going to be like. I'm also thinking about getting an M6 this time to see the other side of this car, suggestions anyone?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Yeah, they're totalling it and get this... I'm getting a check for a nice $35k, because of the SAP on it. I'm actually rather impressed her insurance company was all easy to settle it in this case - took a major head ache away from me.
> 
> Now I'm just trying to decide whether I want to find another Black/Red A4, or if I want to hold out for the 2006 models and see what that darker red is going to be like. I'm also thinking about getting an M6 this time to see the other side of this car, suggestions anyone?


I say at LEAST test drive the M6 dude! Awesome they totalled it, best thing for you.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah I've given the M6 a test drive twice before when I was first buying my goat. Just wondering what the rest of you guys would say cause I could seriously go either way. I drive manual's very well and enjoy shifting, but I have to say I also enjoy being lazy sometime's and just letting the auto do the work.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Yeah, they're totalling it and get this... I'm getting a check for a nice $35k, because of the SAP on it. I'm actually rather impressed her insurance company was all easy to settle it in this case - took a major head ache away from me.
> 
> Now I'm just trying to decide whether I want to find another Black/Red A4, or if I want to hold out for the 2006 models and see what that darker red is going to be like. I'm also thinking about getting an M6 this time to see the other side of this car, suggestions anyone?


Do the manual. You can really DRIVE the car IMO. Automatic is kinda just steering and going. Nothing like downshifting before a corner and then stomping on it!


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah that's one reason why I'm really considering the M6... I hate waiting for the downshift from the auto cause I mean it takes like 2 seconds or so to realize you want it to downshift and then do so. I like the idea of just throwing her right into 3 from 4 and whatnot.

I also like the idea that the engine will be putting out in all of its possible power, not like the A4. Heh, if the A4 did put out all of its power though it would be getting times of like 12.5 in the 1/4


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Congratulations on the check RiceEater!

What insurance company?

Also, get the M6. I did - I LOOOOOOVVVVEEE banging those gears.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Sounds like no Ouch on the outcome , be sure to check your neck,back,etc.

Did the Escalade Driver go to jail ??

Once a 05 Tuner is available and Torgue Management can be turned off the A4 power may be quite different...

I say take a trip to OZ , Buy a CV8Z . Import it yourself , then put the LS2 from your wreck under the hood...


----------



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

that great now you dont have to worry about problems of the car now all you have to do is sue her A$$ and make about 2-3K more arty:


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes, get the six-speed. I got to drive both and I will personally say that the M6 is bucketloads more fun.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

SJAndrew said:


> Congratulations on the check RiceEater!
> 
> What insurance company?
> 
> Also, get the M6. I did - I LOOOOOOVVVVEEE banging those gears.



It was Statefarm


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Sounds like no Ouch on the outcome , be sure to check your neck,back,etc.
> 
> Did the Escalade Driver go to jail ??
> 
> ...


Lol sounds like a good idea... import fees would be a bitch though Im sure.

Yes she is doing some jail time... not sure how much though. I would guess about a year


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Camshaft said:


> Yes, get the six-speed. I got to drive both and I will personally say that the M6 is bucketloads more fun.


Hah! That's so great... you got the Quagmire ava back


----------



## machinefreak (Jun 20, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Chances are they will cut it down the middle, because the front half is still prefectly fine any everything. With that in mind the going price on half of an 05 goat has been around $10k.... from the train accident lol



They are in the hands of salvage people and are over 1000 miles away. I am really interested in the car and Orlando is only an hour away so I can pick it up. I would not try to rebuild the car just use it for parts. I'm with State Farm too so I know they will give you a price to buy it back as long as you don't plan to rebuild it.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Hah! That's so great... you got the Quagmire ava back


I don't know what you're talking about, that's a photo of me. :confused 

Allllriiiight...giggity giggity.


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

I would be tempted to wait for the 06. Find out how long it will take to get the first one. The faster seats, lighted steering wheel buttons, and other untold enhancements (door lock button?) and lower depreciation by one year would seem to be a smart move. However, it prolongs the punishment of being without for probably a little over two months. Congratulations on the settlement. While I would not call it a "win," it does have an element of fairness about it because it was quick. Good Luck.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

A day without a GTO, is like a day without sunshine. I would be a kid in a candy store at McNamara Pontiac. I would drive every car they have at least twice and settle on the fastest of the lot. As far as the tranny goes, I'm the same as you, either works. Right now the stick is what I wanted, but shortly after i bought it, I thought I should have gotten an auto. Everything said and done, and thinking back to my A4 Z28 that I manually downshifted to hear the engine, I get the stick. Equally fast and more entertaining, plus better gas mileage and it's cheaper.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

machinefreak said:


> They are in the hands of salvage people and are over 1000 miles away. I am really interested in the car and Orlando is only an hour away so I can pick it up. I would not try to rebuild the car just use it for parts. I'm with State Farm too so I know they will give you a price to buy it back as long as you don't plan to rebuild it.


Really sorry bro, but it seems the insurance company has already worked out a deal with Pontiac and GM themselves are buying back the whole car to salvage whatever parts they can. This is the first time I'm hearing about a manufacturer doing this but whatever... if they need the parts and such I guess. I think the fact that there was still half of a SAP kit on it ready to be used caught their attention


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

NoBMWforME said:


> I would be tempted to wait for the 06. Find out how long it will take to get the first one. The faster seats, lighted steering wheel buttons, and other untold enhancements (door lock button?) and lower depreciation by one year would seem to be a smart move. However, it prolongs the punishment of being without for probably a little over two months. Congratulations on the settlement. While I would not call it a "win," it does have an element of fairness about it because it was quick. Good Luck.


Yeah I'm thinking I'm going to wait it out for the 06... while I don't know that there will be any major secret things pontiac is telling us... the Spice Red has really got my attention. If it looks at all like that dark candy apple-like red you see on Mustangs and such, I'm there!

Plus the faster seats are a BIG plus... I figure I can survive with the 300M for a few more months. It's a really nice and comfortable car - just it's about half as fast as the goat  :willy:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> A day without a GTO, is like a day without sunshine. I would be a kid in a candy store at McNamara Pontiac. I would drive every car they have at least twice and settle on the fastest of the lot. As far as the tranny goes, I'm the same as you, either works. Right now the stick is what I wanted, but shortly after i bought it, I thought I should have gotten an auto. Everything said and done, and thinking back to my A4 Z28 that I manually downshifted to hear the engine, I get the stick. Equally fast and more entertaining, plus better gas mileage and it's cheaper.


Yeah if there is one thing about the A4 on the goats I love, it's the whole controlling whether you're in gears 1-3. It has a really great shift if you're using that option and a lot more so than other vehicles I drive. Usually in other vehicles if I'm "manually" shifting from 1st to 2nd or something, it's a really heavy shift and just really makes me want to just use the full auto capabilities. The goat seems so different though.

Anyway, I was going down to a doctor check-up today in south Orlando and really wanted to stop by McNamara just to lust over the goats to hold me off. Funny and ironic thing is as soon as I walked out of the doctor's office I felt like crap. Seriously like the ebola virus just hit me like a brick wall or something :lol: 

Anyway, I had my girlfriend drive me home and had to pass on McNamara


----------



## machinefreak (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for checking with State Farm. I'm getting a dealer license soon maybe another one will show up at the auctions. I did see a couple 04's in Miami a few months ago.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

GM might also be buying it back to see the damage it sustained and how the structure fared.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey man I just had a chance, to catch up. I am sorry to hear about your loss. I am glad to hear your not hurt. My wife was rearended, about five years ago Some times the pain takes a while to set in. I would sue that damn b!!ch. I am glad to hear that her insurance payed.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Wait for the 06. You are in a win win situation. interest rates are high from GMAC, they will only go down on the 05. you got the best part of the year out of your 05, and can either get an old 05 or a fresh 06. when the two are next to each other you may get the old 05 for a few bucks less than the 06, or just get the 06. it doesnt matter, you have the money in your pocket. you reign supreme since you have the money.

it isnt as if you have to walk everywhere, you have the 300. maybe something else will tickle your fancy. if so, go for it. you got the goat for a few months for free.

Or, you can find an 04 for 23k and put the other 10k to work for you.


----------

